# First Time



## mosshill (Feb 12, 2018)

This was my first time making soap. It turned out good. Like doing a science project.


----------



## mosshill (Feb 12, 2018)

This was hot process.


----------



## Nsoitgoes (Jan 31, 2016)

They look great!


----------

